# WTB: I dunno. Speedy 2 or 4.5, Below-Zero, Cartier or Superocean Abyss



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

*WTB: I dunno. Speedy 2 or 4.5, Below-Zero, Cartier or Superocean Abyss*


View Advert


I'm looking for a watch but no idea what.

Ones I fancy trying are;
Speedmaster Pro *OR* original mk 2 *OR* mk 4.5.
Hamilton Below Zero (again! This would be my third)
Breitling Super-Ocean Abyss (only the black and orange model, I've had both the yellow and the blue before).
OR
Another Cartier. I know they depreciate like Zimbabwean dollars but the Roadster and Santos 100 still look quite cool.

I can do a bit of a trade or just cash. I'm not fussy. I do have my Tag Heuer Aquaracer Quartz Chronograph to put up in p/x.

Box and paperwork is not essential, but if you're offering a loose watch at this sort of value then it'll have to be a stonking good deal!

Thanks all.




*Advertiser*

kevkojak



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1,000.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

